# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  I work with Excel all day long

## Erica B

Hi - I work with Excel all day long.  Maybe with some added knowledge, I can change that to 98% of my day?   :EEK!: 

I am working to add more vb script to my workflow and any other ideas to optimize my ability to crunch more & more data faster & better. I have done this in the past, but I'm rusty at it and could be doing so much more. 

I can help answer questions on beginner and intermediate stuff.  I have worked with PC, Mac and web versions of Excel, and prior to that Lotus 1-2-3 and Quattro Pro.  My current work setup has 2007 installed.  I greatly appreciate the knowledge of the advanced users on this site!

Thanks! 

-E

----------


## arlu1201

Hello Erica B, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------

